
Fish Seek Cooler Waters, Leaving Some Fishermen’s Nets Empty - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/12/30/science/fish-climate-change-northeast.html?hpw&rref=science&action=click&pgtype=Homepage&module=well-region&region=bottom-well&WT.nav=bottom-well&_r=0
======
jimnotgym
I hope the fishermen go tell their new government that the time to deny
climate change is over

